# Advertisement Ideas



## ALCAN (Mar 18, 2007)

Just had a thought, 

Would it be profitable to buy several signs (real estate type), and offer a discount for the job that was just finished in exchange for leaving the sign there for a week or two? 
Has anyone done this? Did it work? Pros/Cons. Any other "NEW" advertisement ideas other than newspaper ads?


----------



## ALCAN (Mar 19, 2007)

Come on there has to be some helpful hints or tips out there, you guys have been doing this forever.


----------



## VernonFirewood (Mar 20, 2007)

If u really want to stay busy put an ad in the phonebook u might think it is expensive but it will bring u a lot more business than any thing else.


----------



## FARMBOSS (Mar 20, 2007)

*re*

I put a sign in everyones front yard or at the road entrance and even if the customer wants to pull it, the competition will usually get to it first, from personal experience in my first year good work and word of mouth is awesome but when i leave a job it is flawless, i leave the customer on a relatively personal level where they are telling everyone on the phone and family events and everyone they see about the tree work they had done, you can do a good job and theyre happy with it, but if you pay 2 guys for an extra hour of perfecting you would be suprised at the feedback, for me honesty and personality have produced 75% of my confirmations, they also have gotten me several jobs even when i was the high bid, also gotten me a contract with the city and an article on the front page of the paper... at 20 years old


----------

